# Albertville, MN CCO (Albertville Premium Outlets)



## PigmentJunkie (Feb 12, 2007)

I was at the Albertville, MN CCO yesterday, and they had: 

A ton of the Natural MSF's... I'd estimate 10-12 in each color. They're $17.25. 

The new Chromeglasses from Chrome & Creme, I was really surprised to see these here already. I believe they were $10.25.

All of the e/s from the Lure collection (around $10)

A lot of fluidlines - New Weed, Nightfish, Non Conformist, Lithograph, Brassy, Shade, Blue Peep, Iris Eyes, Frostlite, Rich Ground (around $10)

They had a ton of lipstick, I'd estimate 40-50 colors. I noticed Blonde on Blonde, La Di Bra, Lingerie, Pink Maribu. They also had a lot of lipglass. 

Other e/s: Moon's Reflection, Love Bud, Falling Star, Da Bling, Vellum, Contrast, and a few others I don't recall the name. 

The lip palettes from the Nordstrom Patternmaker collection

Several brush sets from past collections, not sure which ones though

Lots of shadesticks and paints (they always have quite a few of these)

Along with all that, they had their usual items... foundation, powders, blush (no cream, just powder), lipliners, mascara. 


If you're interested in Stila, they had more in stock than I've ever seen. They also had appx 10 Sun Showers e/s palettes, and appx 10 Rain Showers e/s palettes. 


It was a nice surprise to find so much yesterday. I haven't been in a month or two due to my work schedule and it being 40 miles away. I definitely need to make a point of going at least 1x/month.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Albertville, MN - CCO Report*

I went again today, and they were more stocked than I've ever seen! 

They had..... 

- Appx. 10 Porcelain Pink MSF's
- Seemed like the whole skincare line in the recently dc'd packaging
- Several Danse eyeshadows (Rite of Spring, Rondelle, Jete)
- Large selection of Fluidlines... same selection as last time
- They still had the Natural MSF's in most shades
- Huge selection of pigments (especially for this CCO, they rarely have pigments) - They had Azreal Blue, Blue Brown, Accent Red, Frost, Night Light, Sunpepper, Rose, Apricot Pink, Pink Bronze
- Mini pigment set (warm), Intense Eyes palette, Cool Eyes palette, Mini Shadestick set, Lipglass/Lustreglass set - all from the most recent holiday season '06
- More eyshadows than I've ever seen there... the ones from Danse I listed above, Relaxing (from Sundressing), most of the ones from Lure, a few from Technacolour, All that Glitters, Samoa Silk, Silver Ring, Steamy, Juxt, Ricepaper, Retrospeck, Dazzlelight, Rule, Saddle, Falling Star, Moon's Reflection, In Living Pink, Peppier, Nehru
- Usual variety of paints and full size shadesticks
- Usual large selection of lipstick (40+ shades)...  a few I remember are Pink Aperitif, Lingerie, Lady Danger, Verushka, Fabby, Eden Rocks, Underworld, Lady Bug, Icon, Plastique, Hue.
- Still had Chromeglasses from Chrome & Creme
- Pink lips set from Patternmaker


----------



## KimSwim (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for the updates! I plan on heading down to the US (Minneapolis) in May and will be foresure stopping at this mall and CCO! Never been to a CCO, so I'm super excited about discounted MAC!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Apr 15, 2007)

I went to the CCO tonight, and they had a ton of good stuff again! They're really starting to get more of a selection it seems. I tried to remember everything but I know I'm still forgetting plenty. Hope this helps someone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They had:

*Quads*
Boy Beauty
Take Wing
Well Plumed
Sweetie Cake

*MSF*
Porcelain Pink

*Beauty Powder*
Shell Pearl
Sunsparked Pearl

*Pearlizers*
2 colors, I'm not familiar with these so I don't remember the names

*Foundation*
Studio Fix Fluid in maybe 4 shades?
Studio Mist - most shades

*Miscellaneous*
Bronzing powder from Hooked collection
Set of 3 nailpolishes
Lipglass/Lustreglass-? set from Holiday 2006 - the one that has Spring Bean in it
Mini Shadestick set from this past Holiday 2006

*Blush*
Dollymix is the only one I remember by name, but they had many different colors. No Blushcremes. 

*Pigments*
Pink Bronze
Accent Red
Night Light
Golder's Green
Dazzleray
Sunnydaze
Naked
Azreal Blue

*Eyeshadows* (These are the ones I remember)
Relaxing - they only had 1 left, and it was shattered in the box. 
Purple Shower
Full Flame
Pink Source
Peppier
Dazzlelight
In Living Pink
Plum Dressing
Scene
Expensive Pink
Juxt
Sketch
Aquavert (Lure)
Idol Eyes (Lure packaging)
Black Tied (Lure packaging)
Sea Myth (Lure)

*Lipstick & Lipglass*
Most of the same ones I listed from my last trip, see previous post

*Lipgelee*
Dewy Jube
Slicked Pink
Clear
Cellopink
Glosspitality

*Dress Set Palettes*
Intense
Cool

*Lip Palettes*
Nordstrom Patternmaker - Pink


----------



## evie42 (Apr 19, 2007)

to add to that extensive list, they also had pigments in lily white and pinked mauve.  Also if you're looking for bobbi brown shimmerbricks they had peony and gold.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 4, 2007)

I went today, and here are some items of interest I saw: 

*Glitter liner* (She said they just got these in):
Peacocky
Divine Lime 

*Liquidlast liner:*
Point Black
Inky

*Quads*
Boy Beauty
Well Plumed
Sweetie Cake
Take Wing


*Eyeshadow: *
Leisuretime (Belle Azure packaging)
Belle Azure (Belle Azure packaging)
Relaxing
Sea Myth
Idol Eyes
Aquavert
Lightshade
Bateau
They had quite a few more eyeshadows, but I don't recall the names now)

*Shadesticks:*
Many colors, including Beige-ing, Sharkskin, Sea Me

*Lipsticks:*
Usual large selection

*Lipglass*
Usual large selection - also saw Elaborate 

*Plushglass*
Many colors, I would guess 6-7 colors

*Chromeglass*
Many colors, I would guess almost all the ones in the most recent Chrome & Cream Collection

*Pigments:*
Accent Red
Pink Bronze
Night Light
Azreal Blue
Frost

*MSF*
Porcelain Pink

*MES*
Interview/Purple X mineralize eyeshadow

*Fluidline:*
Lithograph
New Weed
Blacktrack
Royal Wink
Brassy
Non-Conformist


*Blush*
4-5 powder blushes
4-5 blushcremes

Lipglass/Lustreglass holiday set
Studio Mist (aerosol) blush


On a side note - the Stila display has moved back to where Bobbi Brown used to be, and Bobbi Brown is now in it's place on that first display as you walk in.


----------



## evie42 (Aug 4, 2007)

Arrgh now I have to make a trip out there, I want those glitter liners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I hope they still have a few left.


----------



## KimSwim (Aug 20, 2007)

I really wish this CCO was closer than 8 hours away. That way I can go when I hear about all the great stuff they have there. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## Chrystia (Dec 31, 2007)

So I stopped by here yesterday and thought I would share a few things I remembered. Unforunately I don't remember everything and the names, but there were definitely some nice things!

Eyeshadows: 





All six BARBIE eyeshadows ( I bought three, and will go back next week to hopefully get the other three since you can only buy three of any item)
Wondergrass
Eyepopping
Big T
Fab and Flashy
Clair de Lune
Belle Azure
Concrete
Bateau
Hepcat
Petalescent
Scene 1
Peppier
(There were several others, but I can't remember. There was a pretty good selection for 10$ each!) 

Several shades from the regular l/s and l/g line. All the standard shadesticks, some of the older glitter liners, a bunch of liquidlast liners as well. All of the fluidlines except for Blacktrack and Dipdown. 
Hullaballoo Hi Lite Powder from Balloonacy
Novel Twist Warm Eyes Palette
A bunch of lip palettes from Novel Twist
Mini brush sets from last year
Lip sets from last years holiday sets
Take Wing Quad
Corps de Colour Quad

That's about what I remember, but there was more. Nice selection and so worth the trip!


----------



## breathless (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chrystia* 

 
_So I stopped by here yesterday and thought I would share a few things I remembered. Unforunately I don't remember everything and the names, but there were definitely some nice things!

Eyeshadows: 





All six BARBIE eyeshadows ( I bought three, and will go back next week to hopefully get the other three since you can only buy three of any item)
Wondergrass
Eyepopping
Big T
Fab and Flashy
Clair de Lune
Belle Azure
Concrete
Bateau
Hepcat
Petalescent
Scene 1
Peppier
(There were several others, but I can't remember. There was a pretty good selection for 10$ each!) 

Several shades from the regular l/s and l/g line. All the standard shadesticks, some of the older glitter liners, a bunch of liquidlast liners as well. All of the fluidlines except for Blacktrack and Dipdown. 
Hullaballoo Hi Lite Powder from Balloonacy
Novel Twist Warm Eyes Palette
A bunch of lip palettes from Novel Twist
Mini brush sets from last year
Lip sets from last years holiday sets
Take Wing Quad
Corps de Colour Quad

That's about what I remember, but there was more. Nice selection and so worth the trip!_

 
awesome. i live about 45 minutes away from here. good to know they have a nice selection. =]


----------



## baroquely (Jan 30, 2008)

Was there last week, and this is what I remember (I spent an obscene amount of money):

Pigments:

Kitschmas
Golden Olive
Pastorale 
Provence

LOADS of Plusglass, Lipglass, Lip Gelées, Lustreglass (probably a good 50% of what a counter would have in stock)
Loads of lipsticks -- standouts being Dubonnet (hiss which I just paid full price for), Hug Me, Twig, Snob, 15 Minutes, Myth, and Freshbrew
Three-packs of clear lipglass ($24 -- stood out as a great deal to me)

No Barbie shadows (sad me), but they had a big selection of other eyeshadows:

Swimming
Jewel Blue
Claire De Lune
Sushi Flower
Beauty Sleep
Eye Popping
All of the Lure shadows

That's nowhere near all of them.

Almost all of the paints
Almost all of the shadesticks
A lot of Fluidlines -- the only notable absence I found being Blacktrack (they had Graphic Brown, which I snagged)

Mineralize Satinfinish Foundation in almost all of the colors
Select SPF in just a few colors
StudioTech in NC/NW 50 & 55

A Viva Glam palate thing that I a) didn't know they would ever sell at a CCO and b) didn't know was ever made.

There were a few quads but nothing that stood out as "OH GOD! MUST BUY NOW!"

Prep & Prime Face Protect SPF 50

All of the Charged Waters


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 10, 2008)

Going through Albertville later this week---anything new and interesting at the CCO?

Thanks!


----------



## baroquely (Mar 10, 2008)

LOADS of eyeshadow. I mean LOADS.

I ended up with Silver Ring, Wondergrass, and All that Glitters (got the last one though, sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). I remember Eyepopping, Carbon, all of the Lure Shadows, Firespot, Claire de Lune, etc.

Beauty powders -- don't know which collection.

Loose powder.

They also had Global Glow MSF, Northern Light MSF (I got the last one they had in that day; they may have received more), and Gold Spill MSF (same).

ALL of the Antiquease stuff (brushes, eyeshadow compacts). 

Take Wings Quad.

LOADS of lipstick -- almost all of the Lingerie lipsticks.

The Nordstrom liglasses with the bubbly stuff on the tubes (it was the anniversary collection I think 2 years ago?)

All of the charged waters and a lot of the skin care line.

Quite a few fluidlines, almost all of the paints, all of the browshaders, blot papers, trios of clear lipglass and lipgelees, LOADS of lipgelees in general, a few lipliners, a few eye kohls + brow pencils + softsparkle pencils... it was AMAZING on Saturday.

Hope you have fun! I'm sure there's LOADS of eyeshadow left. I'd never seen that many shadows there. Probably 30?


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, too cool!  Thank you!  I think I'm going Thursday---the credit card is melting already, LOL!

Will post the haul when I get home next week.


----------



## SquirrelQueen (Mar 20, 2008)

Back from an *interesting* weekend with my folks.  Only now getting around to sorting out my CCO haul.  

Origins:
A Perfect World lip treatment
Ginger Musts (Ginger Souffle body cream and Incredible Spreadable Scrub) 
Rest Easy (Make a Difference hand cream, Sleep Time massage gel and Sensory Therapy Peace of Mind)
Sole Searcher (my second tube---got totally by mistake, thought I was getting cream instead of scrub.  Oh, for dumb!)

MAC:

Clare de Lune eye shadow
Satellite Dreams eye shadow
Petalescent eye shadow
Zonk Bleu! eye shadow
Fertile eye shadow
Beautiful Iris eye shadow

Plum-Like lipstick
Creme de la Femme lipstick
Blast O' Blue lipstick

Smoothberry Cremestick liner
Beurre Cremestick liner

Opal Lustreglass
Pink Meringue Lipglass
Springbean Lustreglass

Just had to have Blast O' Blue---it's impractical but so unique!  And while I prefer neutral eye shadow, I could not resist Zonk Bleu!  Such a pretty teal that I had to get it.

Didn't see anything new other than what Baroquely mentioned.  A few MSF's but none that interested me (no Northern Lights, bummer) and some darker shades of foundation and concealer.  

Still, not a bad haul!


----------



## breechan (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys, how much is the sales tax there? Also, do they have a duty free program for foreigners? TIA


----------



## zabbazooey (May 27, 2008)

Sales tax is 7.0%...I'm not sure about the duty-free thing.

I just went yesterday, picked up Rule e/s, Raven kohl power, and Mystery kohl power.

They had sooo many things I wanted to haul...had to budget!!!


----------



## jillianbee (May 29, 2008)

Sales tax is actually 6.5%. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They now have Fluidline in Blacktrack

Also, the Royal Assets Warm (which I bought & love!), Cool, & Smokey Eyes palettes


----------



## Chrystia (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got back today, and here's what I remember. This isn't everything but everything I can remember:
Royal Assets Eye Palettes (all four of them)
Novel Twist Eye Palettes (two of them)
Royal Assets Lip Palettes
Novel Twist lip palettes
Patternmaker Lip Palettes

Liners:
Molten Sol Liquid Last
a bunch of other liquid lasts
a couple glitter liners
soft sparkle pencils (holiday 07 set and originals)
Iris Eyes fluidline
Brassy fluidline
Sweet Sage fluidline
Delphic fluidline
Silverstroke fluidline
Frostlite fluidline

MAngomix shadestick
Lucky Jade Shadestick
Sea Me Shadestick
Taupographic shadestick
Shimmersand shadestick
Fresh cement shadestick
Gracious Me shadestick
Pink Couture shadestick
overcast shadestick

Brow Finishers in all shades

Eyeshadows:
Clair De Lune
Rule
Clarity
Tete a Tint
Brown Script
Aquavert
Mancatcher
~another e/s from the Lure collection~
Floral Fantasy
Moonflower
Rose Blanc

Lipsticks:
Festivity
Blast O Blue

Wondershine 3D Glass
Apex 3D Glass
Racy 3D Glass
Syched up 3D glass
In 3D 3d glass
-a bunch of chrome glass
-lip varnishes (Names are escaping me)

Mellow Rave Hi Lite Powder
Hullaballo Hi Lite Powder
Gold Spill MSF

Studio Tech Foundations in various shades
Studio Fix Fluid in various shades

PIgments:
Provence,
Smoke Signals
Helium
Off the Rader
Rushmetal
Mauvement
Air de Blue 
Entremauve


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 24, 2008)

We should all coordinate a shopping expedition!


----------



## fattycat (Jul 12, 2008)

Would anyone be willing to CP shadesticks ?
 I am located in the VN & I want to get my hands on these babies


----------



## macaholic13 (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone been to Albertville lately??

Thanks Ladies


----------



## chap0287 (Oct 23, 2008)

I went to Albertville today and, CCO didn't have a lot of great MAC stuff in my opinion.  The had lots of l/s and l/g, but it just wasn't what I was looking for I guess.  They had minimal e/s and no paintpots.  

I don't know if this was helpful!  I didn't end up getting anything, but that's probably just because I have so many things that I want from the new collections!


----------



## Grace (Dec 9, 2008)

I was there last weekend. They had a pretty good collection of products but I was only after Heatherette and Fafi and was in a hurry so I don't have specifics.
They had the Heatherette Lollipop Loving lipstick
Heatherette Trio 2
And both Fafi quads.


----------



## maketotheup (Dec 21, 2008)

I just went to the CCO.  It was great. Here is what I remember.

Eyeshadows-
Clair de Lune(Moonbathe)
Pagan(Alexander Mcqueen)
All the Starflash
Trax
Shroom
All the Neo Sci-Fi
Cool Heat
Post Haste
Tete a Tint
Passionate
and a ton more...


Lipstick(Mattene and Regular)-
About everyone(I estimate 60-70)
Angel
Blast O Blue
Lollipop Loving(Heatherette)
All the Fafi

Lipglass+Lusterglasses-(about 40)
Chance Encounter
3D Lip Glasses
A lot of Fafi
and tons more


Lip Gelees-
about 10

Tendertones-
They just got some in so they had EVERY one.

Pigments(about 15)-
Off the Radar
Jardan Aires
Violet
Mutiney
Smoke Signals

Foundation-
A lot of medium to dark colors

Concealer-
all the different types but with limited colors

Shadestick(about 6 or 7)-
Royal Hue
Sea Me
Corn

Liners-
Fluid Line in Brassy, Sweet Sage and one more
A Lot of Duos
Brown Eyepencil
All the Glitter Liners
A couple Liquid Last

A lot of brow stuff

MSF-
Natural in Light Medium and Darker Color
Light Flush

Blush-
Emote
Peachy Keen
Both Neo Sci-Fi
about 5 or 6 more

Brush Sets-
All Heirelooms
All Color Forms


A few Cremstick Liners

Royal Assets-
Lip Trio
Cool Eyes
Smoky Eyes
and the lip and pencil sets

Heatherette Trio 2
Fafi Eyes 1 and 2

Sculpt and Shape-
three colors

All Paints

Paint Pots-
Rollicken
Perky
Two Greenish Colors
and about 4 more

Perfumes(2)-
Green Cap
Metal Cap
sorry I don't remember what they are called

Some Novel Twist Palletes

Brushes-
224
219
134
129
and 5 or six more

All Chargered Waters in New Packaging
Alot of skin care stuff


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 22, 2008)

Can anyone pleasee cp the lollipop lovin for me it will be greatly aprreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Dec 25, 2008)

I just went on tuesday to buy my holiday presents. first time actually buying full mac items! excited. thank god it's near me.


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_Can anyone pleasee cp the lollipop lovin for me it will be greatly aprreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks_

 
If you don't mind waiting. Lollipop Lovin is going to be repromoted this spring. I believe it is with Sugarsweet Collection. 

Anyway I made my way out to Albertville 02/01/2009 since I was halfway there in Maple Grove, I made a last minute decision to just check out what was there. Which I shouldn't have done with Hello Kitty coming up. But here's the latest out there.

Lipstick highlights:
Lollipop Loving (Heatherette)
High Top (Fafi)
Not So Innocent (Fafi)
So Scarlet (Cult of Cherry) 
Festivity (Balloonacy)
Flowerplay (strange hybrid ?)
Strange and Exotic (Strange Hybrid)
Two of the lipsticks from Colour Forms (Nordies 2008 anniversary)
Overrich (C Shock)
Blast O Blue (C Shock)
~There were many more, but those are just some le I remember for sure

Lipglass highlights:
several chromeglass
several 3D glass
several lip varnishes
Trifle lipglass
First Bloom
Prize Petal
many lustreglasses and plushglasses were there as well

Other Lips:
Coco Fix Pro Long Wear
Loyal Pro Long wear 
~several other pro long wears
most of the original mattenes (none from Cult of Cherry)
~several of the original slimshines

Tendertones:
Hot N Saucy 
Purring
Hush Hush
Tread Gently
Sweet Tooth
Honey Bare
Deep sigh
Sweet and Nice
LipLiners:
Lush N Lilac (recently d/c)
many perm cremestick liners
several of the lipglass liners

Fluidlines:
Brassy
New Weed
Sweet Sage

Paint Pots:
Girl Friendly
Greenstroke
Quite Natural
Moss Scape
Rollickin

Paints:
Flammable
Artjam
Bamboom
Tan Ray
Shimma

Shadesticks:
Pink Couture
Sharkskin
Lucky Jade
Royal Hue
Sea Me
Gentil Lentil
Penny
Fresh Cement
Shimmermint
Corn
Mangomix

Brows/Pencil Liners:
Beguile Brow Set
all brow shaders/pencils/finishes
Heatherette duo pencils
a couple d/c powerpoints
somee liquidlast liners
some of the glitter liners

Pigments:
Aire de Blue
Pastorale
Smoke Signals
Off the Radar
Gold Stroke
Jardin Aires
Entremauve (not a lot left)
Viz a Violet
Violet
Melon
Fairylite
(there were more but I don't remember since I owned most of them already)

MES:
Sea and Sky
Fresh Green Mix
Pink Split
Silver Smith
Hot  Contrast

Eyeshadows:
Aquavert
Clair de Lune
Brown Script
Signed Sealed
Poisen Pen
Tete a Tint
Purple Shower (or purple rain) something like that
Moonflower
Floral Fantasy
Cool Heat
Gulf Stream
Warm Chill
Solar White
Light Ray
Sketch
Turquatic
~a few others but nothing very exciting. truthfully I was disappointed

Starflash Eyeshadows:
Bold and Brazen
Glamour Check
Go
Mink and Sable
Stars by Night
Talent Pool
Lotusland
Dreammaker
Grand Entrance

Eye Palettes:
Antiquitease Smokey Eyes
Antiquitease Warm Eyes
Red She Said Classic Eyes
Red She Said Warm Eyes
Red She Said Smokey Eyes
Novel Twist Cool EYes
Novel Twist Warm Eyes
Heatherette Trio (the pink shades)
Fafi Quad 1
Fafi Quad 2


BLush:
Emote (smoke signals)
whichever blush used for Manish Arora 2008
Hushabye
Springsheen
Peachykeen
Spaced Out (Neo Sci Fi)
X Rocks (Neo Sci Fi)

MSFs:
Light Flush
Two of the shimmer duos

Other Face products:
Random shades of studio fix fluid, mineralize satin finish, studio stick, stick concealer, pencil concealer, select cover up, moisture cover
Hullaballoo hi lite powder (Balloonacy 2007)
Soft Dew Beauty Powder (Nordies anniversary collection)

Several of the old bags 
Brush sets from Antiquitease and Colour Forms
All three charged waters (revitalizing energy, youth aura, renewal defense)


----------



## ladyJ (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW that is a great selection. Too bad I live in TX!


----------



## glowingface (Feb 15, 2009)

hi..

had been at the CCO today..
they had loads of stuff: 

e/s: fertile, pagan, surreal, cool heat,gulf stream, climate blue, solar white, warm chill, time and space, expensive pink, cordrouy, femme-fi, bold and brazen, talent pool, mink and sable, dreammaker, moonflower, claire de lune, chill, aquavert...and many more...sorry i forgot.

shade sticks: mangomix, sea me, lucky jade, penny, corn, silver blu, royal hue, shimmermint, gentle lentil, fresh cement, gracious me and 2 or 3 more...i forgot...

paintpots: perky, rollikin, mossscape, quiet natural, girlfriendly..and 2 more....yeah, i forgot...

e/s palattes: holiday palattes: 08 (red packing): warm eyee, smokey eyes, classic eyes.
fafi quads 1 and 2, novel twist quads, Nordstroms SE quads (2 types)...i dunno the names...heatherette trio wth pinks, holiday palattes 2007, both the silver ones..

brushes: 242, 219, 231, 224...brush sets from the SE Nordstroms one....green and red packs....hoilday 07 brush sets....a couple of face brushes....numbers i dunno.

blushes: springsheen, peachykeen, hushabye, emote, true romantic, spaced out, x-rocks, a few more...sorry again..i forgot...

lipsticks: many, but some that caught my interests: 2N, 4N, 5N, bouy-o buoy, mellow mood, cosmo, faux, angel, X-S, O, lollipop loving (heatherette), high top, flash and dash?? (fafi)...

MSF: the duos in 3 shades  
slimshines: bare, scant, missy..

sorry guys, i m forgetting a lot....
the collection was great...many stuff were like 2 or 3 left....
hope this helped a bit...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







tendertones: i ges all...i was not so interested


----------



## cleung341 (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to live out in MN, but did not have a chance to visit this outlet too much. BOOO for me, esp since they have Emote!!!!


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm going to the cco today I will try to remember whats there. so stay tuned.


----------



## careynpopcorn (Apr 5, 2009)

anyone been here recently?


----------



## Sayde (Apr 14, 2009)

I was there a few days ago and it was really disappointing. Basically take Chrystia's list from above and remove anything you might actually want to buy. It was like they hadn't gotten in any stock since then. All I ended up getting was Greenstroke p/p, Shimma paint and Model Chic powder. Definitely wait until they get a new shipment in before making the trip.


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I am traveling up that way next month and hope to make a trip out there.  Maybe they will have a new shipment by then


----------



## iShadow (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sayde* 

 
_I was there a few days ago and it was really disappointing. Basically take Chrystia's list from above and remove anything you might actually want to buy. It was like they hadn't gotten in any stock since then. All I ended up getting was Greenstroke p/p, Shimma paint and Model Chic powder. Definitely wait until they get a new shipment in before making the trip._

 
I think they had the Accentuate and Sculpt duos the last time I was there, did you see any of those? And no more Emote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I asked a SA when they got shipments or whatever, and she said it was super random, which was irritating to me as a customer haha. In a perfect world I'd go weekly just to check out new stuff, but that's a lot of gas.. I wonder how irritating it would be if I called ever week? ;P

I'll be heading up there soon... I have a new goal of only going to CCO once a month... but I went to one in Vegas on the 1st and I'm going so crazy not having visited recently!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Apr 29, 2009)

I know, it's hard not to be tempted to go in every week!  But then when they just have the same stuff and nothing new, it is a bummer.  I haven't been to this one in months so I am hoping they will have stuff that is new to me at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will let you guys know


----------



## iShadow (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I know, it's hard not to be tempted to go in every week!  But then when they just have the same stuff and nothing new, it is a bummer.  I haven't been to this one in months so I am hoping they will have stuff that is new to me at least
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I will let you guys know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was just there this past Friday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked up Light Flush (they had around 10+!!), Turquatic, and Phloof! If you have any questions about what they had, feel free to ask!


----------



## careynpopcorn (Apr 30, 2009)

did they have any msf naturals? brushes?


----------



## iShadow (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *careynpopcorn* 

 
_did they have any msf naturals? brushes?_

 
They had the 224 and a few other brushes, I don't remember the numbers (which means the brushes weren't ones that I am currently coveting, if that helps at all.)

I think they had the MSFNs? Are they duos? One half is lighter and the other is darker? Like the Sculpt and Accentuate pots, but... MSFized?


----------



## Sayde (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_I think they had the Accentuate and Sculpt duos the last time I was there, did you see any of those? And no more Emote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And I asked a SA when they got shipments or whatever, and she said it was super random, which was irritating to me as a customer haha. In a perfect world I'd go weekly just to check out new stuff, but that's a lot of gas.. I wonder how irritating it would be if I called ever week? ;P

I'll be heading up there soon... I have a new goal of only going to CCO once a month... but I went to one in Vegas on the 1st and I'm going so crazy not having visited recently!!_

 

No, sorry but Emote was gone. I picked up one of the Accentuate and Sculpts last fall at the Wisconsin Dells CCO if you ever make it that direction.


----------



## Sayde (May 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_
I think they had the MSFNs? Are they duos? One half is lighter and the other is darker? Like the Sculpt and Accentuate pots, but... MSFized?_

 
Yup, the duos were there, but I was there a month ago so they may be gone by now...


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_I think they had the Accentuate and Sculpt duos the last time I was there, did you see any of those? And no more Emote? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I asked a SA when they got shipments or whatever, and she said it was super random, which was irritating to me as a customer haha. In a perfect world I'd go weekly just to check out new stuff, but that's a lot of gas.. I wonder how irritating it would be if I called ever week? ;P

I'll be heading up there soon... I have a new goal of only going to CCO once a month... but I went to one in Vegas on the 1st and I'm going so crazy not having visited recently!!_

 
Could you tell me where the Vegas CCO is located?  I'm going there in 6 days, I can't wait!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 1, 2009)

I have never been to albertville but will go now, what is CCO?


----------



## iShadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Technically we have  Cosmetics Company Store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "Company" is Estee Lauder--We get shipments each month of Estee Lauder Company brands (Origins, Clinique, MAC, Bobbi Brown, etc) and they're sold at around 30% off retail.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_Technically we have  Cosmetics Company Store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The "Company" is Estee Lauder--We get shipments each month of Estee Lauder Company brands (Origins, Clinique, MAC, Bobbi Brown, etc) and they're sold at around 30% off retail._

 
Thanks, I felt dumb for asking but when it comes to sales there are no stupid questions I guess


----------



## iShadow (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Strawberrymold* 

 
_Thanks, I felt dumb for asking but when it comes to sales there are no stupid questions I guess
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_Could you tell me where the Vegas CCO is located?  I'm going there in 6 days, I can't wait!_

 
There are two. One is in Primm, NV, the other is in Vegas.  The Pro Store is on... I want to say the second level of the Forum Shops, but I can't remember. D:


----------



## azmaei (Jun 4, 2009)

from what i remember:

note: there are more than i mention, i'm just posting what i remember specifically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*paints:* chartru, flammable
*paint pots:* rollickin', girl friendly, mossscape
*eyeshadows:* (there weren't many) surreal, fertile
*glitter liner:* peacocky, and two other green ones i don't recall
*shadestick: *mangomix, corn, silverbleu, penny
*pigments:* helium, landscape green, steel blue, blackened red, jardin aires (i think), melon
a bunch of lipsticks, including the two fafi colors
i'd say all of the pro longwear lip colors
mascara and brow sets
*msf: *light flush
msf natural with shimmer all 3 shades (duos - ps, imo, these are really not worth it...)
both fafi quads, 1 heatherette quad, a bunch of the 08 holiday quads, a few nordstrom special quads, two itsy bitsy travel brush sets, 2 pigment and lipglass sets
also the plastic fafi tote, going for like $40 i think 

hth


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_No problem!


There are two. One is in Primm, NV, the other is in Vegas.  The Pro Store is on... I want to say the second level of the Forum Shops, but I can't remember. D:_

 
Thanks! I don't know if I'll make it to the CCO, but I've been planning on the Pro Store for months now.  I'm so excited!  Any recommendations of pro products I should pick up?


----------



## iShadow (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_Thanks! I don't know if I'll make it to the CCO, but I've been planning on the Pro Store for months now.  I'm so excited!  Any recommendations of pro products I should pick up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ooooh the sculpting powder for sure! They were out of Sculpt pans when I was there... so I settled for Bone Beige, which ended up being too light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd also definitely check out the fun colors that you can only find at Pro stores... like blushes in Cantaloupe and Salsarose and shadows in Canary Yellow, Kelly, etc.


----------



## azmaei (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey ladies, I called today and they just got their June shipment in! She said they didn't receive a lot of MAC, but there are some new products. I haven't gone yet, so I don't know the specifics, but I do know that there's nothing from HK.

When I go, I'll post what's new


----------



## chickatthegym (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks!  Keep us posted on what you find there... I'm specificially looking for brushes and MSF's... and blushes


----------



## iShadow (Jun 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_Thanks!  Keep us posted on what you find there... I'm specificially looking for brushes and MSF's... and blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They've had X-Rocks, Serenely, Light Flush... and I know they had the 224 last month.


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *azmaei* 

 
_from what i remember:

note: there are more than i mention, i'm just posting what i remember specifically 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*paints:* chartru, flammable
*paint pots:* rollickin', girl friendly, mossscape
*eyeshadows:* (there weren't many) surreal, fertile
*glitter liner:* peacocky, and two other green ones i don't recall
*shadestick: *mangomix, corn, silverbleu, penny
*pigments:* helium, landscape green, steel blue, blackened red, jardin aires (i think), melon
a bunch of lipsticks, including the two fafi colors
i'd say all of the pro longwear lip colors
mascara and brow sets
*msf: *light flush
msf natural with shimmer all 3 shades (duos - ps, imo, these are really not worth it...)
both fafi quads, 1 heatherette quad, a bunch of the 08 holiday quads, a few nordstrom special quads, two itsy bitsy travel brush sets, 2 pigment and lipglass sets
also the plastic fafi tote, going for like $40 i think 

hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was just there on Monday the 7th! in addition here's what i remember:

*eyeshadows*: glamour check, lotusland, juiced, warming trend, era, evening aura and time and space from neo sci-fi, plumage, star and night, dreammaker, gulf stream, post haste, and grand entrance.  

*
quads*:from Cult of Cherry the tempting and shadowy lady, the heatherette trio 2 (Baby Petal, V.I.P. and Casette), from Passions of Red launch they had intriguing scarlet, devoted poppy, and fascinating ruby quads

they had a glitter eyeliner set from the holiday as well as a the warm pigment set with reflects antigue gold glitter, melon, gold struck, gold mode, and gold dusk pigments.

fast response eye cream, 2 charged waters, prep and prime face with spf 50, and some shaving stuff for men. along with a few brush sets as well.

spent wayyyy to much when i went there! whoops


----------



## iShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I'm soooooooo in trouble. I've fallen in love with Steel Blue, and I've also been lemming Prep + Prime with SPF for aaaaaages...


----------



## maclovin' (Jun 10, 2009)

congrats! i thought about asking if they were hiring but i thought it would probably make me lose money, not give me money lol. that's pretty awesome though!


----------



## iShadow (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maclovin'* 

 
_congrats! i thought about asking if they were hiring but i thought it would probably make me lose money, not give me money lol. that's pretty awesome though!_

 
Yeah


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 20, 2009)

That's awesome you work there!  I've been dying to check it out for months now, but I just haven't felt like venturing out there all by myself yet.  I will soon though!  I have to!  I'd like to try a pigment and find some more shadesticks or paint pots!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jun 25, 2009)

I was in the other day and of course spent WAY too much LOL.. This is by far the best CCO I have been to anywhere in the country and I travel a lot.  Lots of blushes, eyeshadows, pigments, l/s, l/g, etc.  They had some stuff from the BBR collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the 116 brush too which I have been wanting forever so that was awesome!  They also had the 181 SE brush in a cute little bag that was from the Novel Twish collection.  Oh and the MSF's in Light Flush, Soft and Gentle and Petticoat... LOOOOVE Petticoat!


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of making my 1st trip ever either tomorrow or in the next week or two.  Is now a good time to go?  Have there been any recent shipments?


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 7, 2009)

Ok, bear with me everyone.  I've got to get this all out, and it requires a bit of back story 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  So today, I did decide to journey to the CCO.  I was out closer to the Maple Grove area to attend training for my work.  Today was the second and last day of the class, and they ended it super early at 12:15.  I thought since I was done so soon with nothing else to do today, that I'd head out to Albertville.  I had this grand idea that even if I spent an hour in the store, I'd still have more than enough time to avoid rush hour.  

From where I was, I mapquested the Outlets, and the time it gave me was about 25 min away.  I was thrilled!! I had no idea they are doing major construction once you get past the Maple Grove area.  94W was sooo backed up, it was insane.  And me, not ever having been to Albertville before, I had no idea how close or far away I was after being in traffic after awhile.  

Leaving at 12:15, I got to Albertville after 1:30p.m. Yep. From my house, the trip is 40 min, and this 25 min trip from where I was far exceeded that!  Needless to say, it kind of ruined the fun I thought it would be.  Once I found the store, I browsed for 20 min or so and left close to 2.  All I could think about when I was in the store was how I wanted to leave because just a few miles before getting to the exit, 94E was getting waaaay backed up, and I was just not thrilled about having to sit through traffic again on my way out.  The way back went much more faster compared to 94W though.

<sigh...> Ok, there, that feels much better to get it out.  I might have enjoyed myself if I was more compulsive about buying things, but I'm totally not.  It sucked, cuz I knew I would come back home and be thinking about things I saw in the store and want them, and sure enough, I kind of am.  I'm kind of regretting not getting Petticoat or one pigment (I have no pigments) at the very least.  Oh well.


----------



## maclovin' (Jul 25, 2009)

that sucks! it's never taken me that long to get there.  better luck next time with your travels.

does anyone know if there's anything new at the CCO?  or even what's still left of what they have?

i want to make a trip up there soon but i don't want to waste 30 minutes to discover it was the exact same stuff as last time.

LMK anyone!
:]


----------



## iShadow (Jul 25, 2009)

*cough*

There's a possibility that the new MAC shipment was put out yesterday, which again, possibly, included TONS of the first round of Starflash shadows. Are you looking for anything in particular?


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 26, 2009)

I went again a week and a half ago or so, and there was a lot of stuff there.  They had the 2 Dame Edna quads, the 2 Fafi quads, Tempting, Shadowy Lady, a bunch of 6-color sets--Nordstrom's Color forms-I think they're called that, not sure.  There was quite a good assortment of pigments, one msf-Petticoat, a couple MES', some shadows--a few matte^2, Ungaro, BBR and some of the Starflash shades.  Oh, they had 2 Neo Sci-fi shadows as well.

Maclovin'--I just looked at your post further up on the page, and you had a pretty comprehensive list--most of which I saw there as well.  The shadesticks were limited in colors though.  I didn't see Charged Water or anything of that nature.  As for lip products, they had the pinky colors in Tendertones, some of the lip conditioner sticks, lots of l/s and gloss.  In general for l/s I saw a few Fafi, Neo Sci-fi, and Dame Edna ones.  Same for the glosses--as well as the 3D ones, I think I saw Soft Wave from BBR.  

Again, last time I was there was July 16th, so things might have changed.


----------



## iShadow (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_ The shadesticks were limited in colors though.  I didn't see Charged Water or anything of that nature._

 
We only have Fresh Cement left in bulk. A few Corn and a few Penny are left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And omg. *eyeroll* We have so much MAC skincare... charged water, oil control lotion, Prep & Prime SPF 50, fast response eye cream, etc, but it's all in the back! I don't understand why we don't have ANYTHING out.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_We only have Fresh Cement left in bulk. A few Corn and a few Penny are left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And omg. *eyeroll* We have so much MAC skincare... charged water, oil control lotion, Prep & Prime SPF 50, fast response eye cream, etc, but it's all in the back! I don't understand why we don't have ANYTHING out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was gonna say, is it just me or was I not seeing any?  lol.  Uh oh, I've wanted to try charged water and some of their other skincare products.  Oh, this is tempting!!!


----------



## chickatthegym (Jul 27, 2009)

The Prep N Prime with SPF 50 is awesome!  What is charged water??  Sounds intersting


----------



## maclovin' (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iShadow* 

 
_We only have Fresh Cement left in bulk. A few Corn and a few Penny are left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And omg. *eyeroll* We have so much MAC skincare... charged water, oil control lotion, Prep & Prime SPF 50, fast response eye cream, etc, but it's all in the back! I don't understand why we don't have ANYTHING out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks everyone for the update by the way!  and i can't believe it's in the back! I would so buy the P&P SPF 50 and fast response eye cream.

i'm not really looking for anything in particular, but i can always find something that i can justify buying haha.


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 29, 2009)

Can we buy stuff that's in the back?  I'm looking at picking up some charged water, and might be coming either Thurs or Fri this week.


----------



## iShadow (Jul 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juxtapose* 

 
_Can we buy stuff that's in the back?  I'm looking at picking up some charged water, and might be coming either Thurs or Fri this week.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As far as I know, yes.


----------



## PaleBeauty6 (Sep 3, 2009)

*hopefully I will be going there around yule/christmas time*. *I asked when they would get hello kitty stuff and they said around christmas*.


----------



## iShadow (Sep 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PaleBeauty6* 

 
_*hopefully I will be going there around yule/christmas time*. *I asked when they would get hello kitty stuff and they said around christmas*._

 
All we got from HK was Reflects Very Pink... x.x Idk if they're going to get more.


----------



## Tubachick02 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am going to be heading down to Albertville from Duluth tomorrow, anything I should not miss or anyone working that could get me items from the back


----------



## Foxy2282 (Oct 24, 2009)

Anything good? I haven't been in a while, and wondering if it's worth making the drive


----------



## maketotheup (Dec 30, 2009)

Has anyone been to the cco recently.  Just wondering if the hour long trip is worth it.


----------



## maketotheup (Jan 16, 2010)

So I just got back and they had a really good amount of stuff!

Eyeshadows: Illegal Cargo, Et U Bouquet, Knight, 5 of the Starflashes (no S&D), Aquavert, Passionate, Henna, and 20 or so more

Paint Pot: 3, one was greenstroke
(2 paints, both red tinted)

Pigment and Glitters: Cocomotion, Copperbeam, Vintage, Circa Plum, Reflects Red, Reflects Teal, Reflects Gold, Mutiny, and about 10 more

Palettes: Graphic Garden, Fresh Cut, Tempting, Shadowy Lady, Heatherette (pink one), 3 of the last years christmas, some old nordstom exclusives

Lipstick: Vegas Volt, Vanity, All of the Dame Edna, most of Neo Sci Fi, tons more slimshines, mattenes and regular ones

Lipglass: didn't really look but they had Dame Edna, they had 4 or 5 tendertone

Blush: X-Rocks, Spaced Out, the Rose Romance beauty powders, 5 or 6 Creme Blushes, Dame Edna face powders, a few more

Face:  Dark foundations and concealers, they had some lighter shades in the pencil concealer form, Perfect Topping and Refined MSF, lots a sheer loose powders

Liner: Duo liners, Molasses, Black Russians, Blue Peep, Brass Fluidline and 3 other fluidlines, a few other liners

Shadesticks: Cakeshop, Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet, a blue one, Fresh Cement, 4 or 5 more

Lip Liners: about 10

Brushes: nothing special

Other:  Graphic Garden Lipbag, Red She Said Sets and some Heirolooms ones


----------



## baroquely (Feb 4, 2010)

Was there last week --

they had the purpley Heatherette quad
all of the Dame Edna stuff
all of the lip stuff from Neo Sci-Fi and some of the blushes/eyeshadows
a lot of the Hello Kitty lip stuff

They had 3 or 4 different Reflects glitters and a lot of pigments.

There was a lot of Mac there, but I walked out with (GASP) nothing... I don't know wth my deal was - now that I'm looking back, I should have cleaned up... I was in kind of a makeup slump, I guess. I'll probably go back this week and give another update. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, if you want brushes, ask at the counter - they're keeping them behind there now?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 4, 2010)

if you find the graphic garden palette would you let me know? I am trying to get anyone to CP me this


----------



## baroquely (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll pick one up for you and we can work out shipping it if I find one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Was going to go to today, but the weather is ick and the roads are ick, so I'm staying in.


----------



## blondie711 (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkgirl84:
They have at CCO in Queenstown, I am off today & was going over to pick up some stuff for myself & two other members on specktra. But..we are in the middle of a blizzard. I will have to wait till Monday or Tuesday. Let me know if something fall thru & I will pick up for you.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks so much, I have paypal and live in md also but never had a chance to go yet to queenstown


----------



## s23c06s04 (Mar 29, 2010)

I went there last weekend, around the 20th and damn they had a lot of things. They even had Young punk from the Style black colllection. They had a few things from Neo-scifi collection and also style warriors collection...had all of the duo from the magic mirf collection and had 2-3 palettes from the winter collection...there were a lot of good finds....love it!!


----------



## abbyquack (Mar 30, 2010)

^^ Dang, Young Punk srsly?!?! OMG we drove past this exit the other day, I wanted to stop but the husband was not really in the mood to shop so I didn't press the subject. Wish I had now though!! haha wow.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (May 16, 2010)

Anybody been here recently? Im thinking of driving out sometime soon


----------



## chickatthegym (May 16, 2010)

I went a few days ago... nothing new.  Some style warriors stuff, a few pigments & glitters (mostly perm ones in the old style packaging and then Mutiny and Circa Plum were the only LE's I think).  Tempting quad, Shadowy Lady quad, Tone Grey quad, and the purple quad from Makeup Art collection.  Cheeky Bronze and SUnny By Nature MSF's.  A few blushes and some cremeblend blushes.  Both beauty powders from the Rose Romance collection and a couple of the Rose Romance e/s.  That is about all I can remember.  If there is something you are looking for in particular, I can prob remember if they had it or not


----------



## chickatthegym (May 16, 2010)

And the do not have Young Punk (or any of the Style Black MES's).  I went a couple days after someone posted that they had it and they did not.  I asked the lady working and she said they hadn't ever had any of them as far as she knew.


----------



## s23c06s04 (Jun 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_And the do not have Young Punk (or any of the Style Black MES's).  I went a couple days after someone posted that they had it and they did not.  I asked the lady working and she said they hadn't ever had any of them as far as she knew._

 
They did. I picked up 3, and my sister in law picked up 1. After that, they only had 1 left, but i couldnt get it because of the 3 limit rule. They also had a sign for Cinderfella but that was sold out cause i asked one of the lady working and she said if its not there then they dont have anymore. So maybe that lady is new or didnt know that they had any but they surely did!!


----------



## Cinci (Jun 23, 2010)

Has anyone been here lately?   I'm curious as to which pigments they had in stock.. I was thinking of heading up there next week, but it's a 6 hour drive for me, so I was hoping to get an idea of what they had first!  Thanks!


----------



## Cinci (Jul 3, 2010)

So I decided to make the trip to the outlets..  I didnt realyl pay a whole lot of attention to what all they had, because I was mainly interested in the pigments..   but what I do remember is listed below.  HTH!

Bell Bottom Blue
Gold Stroke
Gilded Green
Mega Rich
Spiritualize
Reflects Copper
Reflects Blackened Red
Reflects Very Pink
Reflects Transparent Teal
Reflects Transparent Blue
Reflects Duo Purple
Lovely Lily
Violet
Kitschmas
Golden Lemon
Rose
Pink Bronze
Mutiny
Steel Blue
Copper Sparkle
Reflects Bronze
Brash and Bold
Vintage Gold
Heritage Rouge
Cocomotion 

Light Pink & Yellow Suntints (one other, too, but didnt look too closely)
Hush Hush Tendertone
Strobe Beam Tinted Lip Conditioner
Both Face kits from last xmas
All the brush kits from last xmas
The eyebag from last xmas - the one with Melon pigment and the brown fluidline
One of the Pigments from xmas '08 - The one that had gold dusk
One of the pigment sets from xmas '09  (The one with Gold Stroke)
Brush 162
Brush 189
Ahoy there Lipstick
Buoy oh Buoy Lipstick
Sunsonic Lipstick
Pink Air Pro Longwear
Durashell Pro Longwear (and a bunch of others)
A monogram lipstick

Some quads, a brow shader, some of those mes's with the crescent shape of super shiny shadow...   a few of those eyeshadow suites with the two colors..   some concealers in the NW50 range.....    And the hard mac traincase with the trays that fold open to one side..


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 27, 2010)

I was there today and they got a huge shipment in!  Tons of great stuff!  I was super excited since I have some money to spend and had been waiting forever for them to get new stuff... until I got to the checkout and the lady working there was a total witch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She is the older lady... everyone else who has ever been there has been super nice and friendly.  She told me that I could only buy 3 of each specific thing (ie: three blushes - even if they were different colors!)  She was totally rude about it and asked me why I was buying so many blushes.  I wanted to say, "Do I need to bring you a picture of my makeup collection lady?!?"  I have spent thousands on MAC over the years, and have been to dozens of CCO's on my travels and have never been treated like this.  

Anyway, they got a bunch of the Liberty of London stuff in (both blushes and a couple lip glasses and the pink shadow were what I rem).

The Stacked pigments from Color Forecast!!! 

 Lots of shadows and lippies from color forecast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They had lots of Warm and Cozy stuff- including a bunch of the shadows and shadesticks.  

Riveting lippies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lots of MSF's- Comfort, Porcelain Pink, Perfect Topping, Refined for sure.

Both Rose Romance blushes, most of the Colour Crafted Mineral blushes, Grand Duo mineral blushes.

No new piggies or glitters though.


Lots of new Cremesheen and Dazzleglasses- Shezam for sure.  

Lots of the jelly glosses.

The Cremeblushes from Lilyland.

A lot of the face and skincare products.

A couple of the lipgloss holiday sets from '09

The mini holiday brush sets.

The holiday eye bag things with the lashes in them.

Hmmm, I can't remember anything else but if you need to know about a specific item, I can try and remember
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Def worth the drive, but if you want to get more than 3 of a specific product, bring a friend... I ended up missing out on a couple blushes that I didn't have but will just get them at another CCO sometime.  Luckily I won't be back there for awhile LOL


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh I just remembered they had a bunch of those Foundation Sticks and the Tinted Moustrizers that came out earlier this year.


----------



## shannnybannny (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi! Would anyone be willing to do a CP for me?? I can pay you over paypal! I live 3.5 hours from this CCO


----------



## lipglassjunkie (Oct 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_I was there today and they got a huge shipment in!  Tons of great stuff!  I was super excited since I have some money to spend and had been waiting forever for them to get new stuff... until I got to the checkout and the* lady working there was a total witch!*





  She is the older lady... everyone else who has ever been there has been super nice and friendly.  She told me that I could only buy 3 of each specific thing (ie: three blushes - even if they were different colors!)  She was totally rude about it and asked me why I was buying so many blushes.  I wanted to say, "Do I need to bring you a picture of my makeup collection lady?!?"  I have spent thousands on MAC over the years, and have been to dozens of CCO's on my travels and have never been treated like this.  
_

 
Yes I agree, she is very rude!  Everytime I see her I try to avoid her.  It's sad to have to feel so uncomfortable going in there.  I can't imagine having to work with her either I've seen her be rude to employees too & you're right the other ladies are really nice.  

I can't think of much new except as of last week but, they had the 2 blushes from Liberty of London & some of the lipglasses too.

Also the purple e/s pallette from Colour Forecast collection.


----------



## chickatthegym (Oct 11, 2010)

^I'm glad someone else sees it and I'm not the only one haha... I have seen her degrade and talk rudely to the poor gals who work there too!  I felt bad for them!
Yep- last time I was there they had both LoL blushes, and the purple quad from Spring Forecast


----------



## allaboutalex (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi! I'm going to be at the Albertville CCO on Monday. I'm just wondering if anyone can tell me what is currently in stock so I can budget? thanks!


----------



## lollipop (May 28, 2011)

Has anyone been there as of late??? Just curious.. I don't want to drive all the way there.. if they don't have anything..


----------



## HoneyMilk (Nov 7, 2011)

I spotted some items from Quite Cute (CUTiE quad, all 3 blushes, some lippies).
  	They had some Marcel Wanders LG, items from Mac Fall Color (angel flame quad, jumbo penultimate liner, some pencils, lipsticks..)
  	They had some Surf Baby items (lipgloss and eyeshadows)
  	Bunch of Mega Metal shadows.. and some VV Cruella DeVil shadows.

  	They might have a discount on black friday too from midnight to 6am or something?


----------



## sheROCKS (Jan 14, 2012)

Has anyone gone recently? Any good stuff?
  	I have to make time to go again, haven't gone since October haha.


----------



## jillybean (Jan 15, 2012)

I decided to go as I was passing through and they never really get anything all that new. Same stuff there all the time. However, this time I saw:

  	Marcel Wanders lipgloss and lipstick (didn't look at colors)
  	Dare to Wear lipglass
  	Tri-colored lipglass (from Sugar Sweet)
  	Mega Metal shadows
  	The green/blue MES from VV
  	Sweet Joy and De-Vil e/s
  	Kissable Lip Colours
  	Cindy Sherman 'Angel Eyes' quad

  	I'm sure there's more but those were the standouts to me. And I also agree with those who have said that the older woman isn't very nice. What's sad is she is the manager. I actually HATE going in there because they all stand two feet from you. If they have an issue with shoplifting, they should have you check your bag at the counter because you feel like such a felon in there. Most of the time, I leave my purse and coat in the car and just bring a wallet. I just hate going in there but the deals are worth it when they have something good!


----------



## sheROCKS (Feb 3, 2012)

I heard that Viva Glam Cyndi is in some of the CCO's !! Is it in this outlet store? I wish I didn't live so far! If someone could check, that would be great


----------



## afulton (Feb 3, 2012)

It's at my local CCO.


sheROCKS said:


> I heard that Viva Glam Cyndi is in some of the CCO's !! Is it in this outlet store? I wish I didn't live so far! If someone could check, that would be great


----------



## sheROCKS (Feb 4, 2012)

Is the lipstick there? Oh man, do they have a lot? I NEED the lipstick hahah, my tube is low :/


----------



## Richelle83 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good to know because I need some bu's!


----------



## afulton (Feb 4, 2012)

Yes, both the lipstick and gloss.



sheROCKS said:


> Is the lipstick there? Oh man, do they have a lot? I NEED the lipstick hahah, my tube is low :/


----------



## jillybean (Feb 5, 2012)

sheROCKS said:


> I heard that Viva Glam Cyndi is in some of the CCO's !! Is it in this outlet store? I wish I didn't live so far! If someone could check, that would be great



 	Yes, I saw the gloss when I was there last but don't remember the lipstick (but wasn't specifically looking for it).


----------



## sheROCKS (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice! I am heading there this weekend to get it then! Thanks guys!

  	Hey guys, so I went to Albertville this weekend... disappointed that they did not have the lipstick of the Viva Glam Cyndi.
	They did have the lipglass though.
	I went and got Geisa & Heartless, alot of VV collection up there, saw some for Surf Baby too.


----------



## legs2yaya (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone been here lately? I'm making a stop in about 2 weeks and have never been to a CCO before. Curious as to what to expect, or if it's worth it to make a trip at all!


----------



## sheROCKS (Jul 18, 2013)

legs2yaya said:


> Has anyone been here lately? I'm making a stop in about 2 weeks and have never been to a CCO before. Curious as to what to expect, or if it's worth it to make a trip at all!


  I haven't been there for awhile, I was thinking about going back for 'back to school' shopping. Its not bad, the sales people were OK, I didn't have much problems both times I went. They basically have the stuff out in the open to try but to get the items/ pay for them, you'll have to ask and they will pull it out for you.  Let us know what you see


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey everyone, also live here in the twin cities and just wanted to post that I was at the cco about 2 wks ago and I saw archies girl eyeahadow palette and the mascaras. There was other things and I cannot remember well the names. Hope it helps!


----------



## Tatiana87 (Nov 22, 2013)

Made the long drive to this CCO. Mac products I remember seeing:

  The 2 Tropical Taboo quads
  Some Pro longwear e/s
  Archie's Archie Girls Pearlmatte Face Powder (peach one)
  Some pro longwear blushes
  Some duo e/s
  2 other quads
  Some mattene lipsticks
  Some setting powder
  And some mac pro sculpting creams
  Paint pots
  Some of the sculpting foundations

  That's all that I remember quick but I know for sure there were other mac stuff . Hope this helps


----------



## Foxy2282 (Jan 3, 2015)

Anyone visited lately? Wondering if they have any Tom Ford Cosmetics?


----------



## spiderlily222 (Jul 23, 2015)

For anyone who cares, I was just there earlier this week and a few of the items that seemed worth remembering/mentioning were these:

  RiRi hearts MAC eyeshadow quad "Smoked Cocoa"
  Archie's Girls products (the cosmetic bag, a Veronica lipgloss, the eyeshadow quad, and four of the pigments)
  Proenza Schouler blush "Ocean City" 
  A couple of lipsticks from the Heirloom Mix 2014 collection (I forget which colors but they were a bright pink and a red)
  The eyeshadow palettes from the 2014 Holiday Collection

  And then the typical assortment of blushes, eyeshadow quads, foundations, powders, and lipsticks (none very exciting unfortunately) from the permanent line.


----------

